# Hublot was present at the inaugural 2011 FORMULA 1 AIRTEL GRAND PRIX OF INDIA



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*As the Official Watchmaker of Formula 1**[SUP]TM[/SUP] **, Hublot was present at the inaugural 2011 Formula 1**[SUP]TM[/SUP] **Grand Prix Airtel taking place in New Delhi, India, the 6**th **Asian country on the 2011 calendar of the 2011 FIA Formula One World Championship*[SUP]TM[/SUP]*.

*On this occasion, famous cricket player *Harbhajan Singh*, Brand ambassador of Hublot, was presented the F1[SUP]TM[/SUP] King Power India limited edition watch especially designed in recognition of this highly anticipated event in the history of F1[SUP]TM[/SUP].















Sporting the famous F1[SUP]TM[/SUP] logo and colors of the Indian flag on its dial and bracelet, the F1[SUP]TM[/SUP] King Power India features several unique aspects made from an array of high-tech materials directly inspired by Formula1[SUP]TM [/SUP](some of which have never before been used in watchmaking) such as a ceramic bezel with a circular-grained satin finish adorned with multiple holes inspired by a high performance brake disc, a strap made from rubber and NomexTM, a synthetic fibre developed by Dupont De Nemours and used - thanks to its very low combustibility and thermostability - to make the suits worn by F1[SUP]TM[/SUP] drivers as well as the Start, Reset and Split push buttons, the latter for the split second function and a 30-minute counter at 3 o'clock.















*About Hublot, the exclusive story of Fusion*
Hublot made its name 30 years ago when it became the first Swiss watch luxury brand to fuse precious metals with functional rubber, sparking a revolution for material innovation and aesthetics. In 2004, Mr Jean-Claude Biver - one of the few men who have genuinely left their mark on Swiss watchmaking - gave Hublot a great new boost and revolutionized watchmaking with the creation of the "Big Bang", the multiple award-winning chronograph with a contemporary and elegant design, which marked the start of the spectacular success of the brand. Today, with the new high-tech Hublot watch manufacture, building on the impressive growth of the brand, he continues to write the story of the Art of Fusion with the combination of materials like ceramic, carbon, tantalum, tungsten, titanium, rubber ...with conventional materials as gold, platinum, steel, diamonds and precious stones, while remaining true to the Swiss tradition enriched with the visionary creativity of the 21st Century.
For more information on Hublot visit Hublot Genève - Official Website - Hublot Genève.
_








_*About Formula One[SUP]TM[/SUP]*
Formula OneTM, which began in 1950, is the world's most prestigious motor racing competition and is the world's most popular annual sporting series. In 2010 it was watched by 527 million unique television viewers from 180 countries. The 2011 FIA Formula One World Championship[SUP]TM[/SUP] runs from March to November and comprises 20 races in 19 countries across five continents.
Formula One World Championship Limited is a subsidiary of the Formula One group founded by CEO Bernie Ecclestone and holds the exclusive commercial rights to the FIA Formula One World Championship[SUP]TM[/SUP]. For more information on Formula One[SUP]TM[/SUP] visit Formula1.com.

*F1[SUP]TM [/SUP]King Power Gold India
*







*Reference: *703.OM.1138.NR.FMO10

*Series: *200 pieces numbered from 01/200 to 200/200 *Case: *King Power, diameter 48 mm, in "King Gold"
*Bezel: *Satin-finished "King Gold" and black ceramic, resembling a brake disc, with 6 black PVD titanium H-shaped relief screws 
*Crystal:* Sapphire Ǿ 35.50x3.00 mm, colourless single-layer ART Face with gold powder transfer minute track
*Bezel lugs:* Black composite resin 
*Lateral Inserts:* Black composite resin 
*Case-back:* Open in King Gold with circular satin finish 
*Crown: *Satin-finished "King Gold" Ø 8.40, with black rubber insert 
*Screws:* Black PVD titanium 
*Water resistance:* 10 ATM or approximately 100 metres 
*Push-pieces:* Start with orange rubber inserts and black text at 2 o'clock, and Reset in black rubber with orange text at 4 o'clock 
*Dial:* Matt black, 5N coloured indexes, orange coloured SuperLuminovaTM 5N powder F1[SUP]TM[/SUP] logo at 12 o'clock, orange coloured transfer 
*Hands:* Satin-finished gilt hour and minute hands with micro-blasted back Orange coloured SuperluminovaTM
*Movement: *Hublot calibre HUB4100 Mechanical chronograph with automatic winding 
*No. of components:* 234 
*Jewels:* 27 
*Bridges:* Rhodium-plated with snailing 
*Screws:* Black PVD 
*Oscillating Weight: *King Power Hublot, micro-blasted black openworked plate, polished black decorative screws, micro-blasted black heavy metal segment Micro-blasted engraving against black background on bevel, and grey King Power 
*Main plate: *Rhodium-plated with snailing 
*Barrel: *With reinforced spring 
*Escapement:* Glucydur hairspring 
*Power Reserve:* Approximately 42 hours
*Wristlet:* Adjustable black NomexTM strap with orange stitching - Stitched on black rubber 
*Clasp:* King Power "King Gold" deployant buckle, "King Gold" cap, Decorative plate in black micro-blasted ceramic, black ink engraving, black PVD titanium deployant and buttons, polished black PVD titanium screws.


----------

